# Motor problems HELP!!



## xmytruck (May 3, 2008)

Hello
Finally had a chance to go fishing today, but I got a problem with my 25 HP Bigfoot, it was stalling in netural everytime. It was also giving me a very hard time starting, then it happen I saw some smoke come out the top exhaust got her started again and started to drive around then I placed her back into netural and she stalled again. Then it happen the started was making a grinding sound. I TM it back to the dock and pulled off the top of the motor and notice a broken thick washer I am assuming this is the same washer that is on the top of the starter. How much is this going to cost me? and do think the stalling was caused by the starter? Do note that I got a tune up this year so I am a little shock that the motor was stalling. Also I know mecury has 3 year warranty but when does the warranty start when U by the boat or when U pick the boat up?
Thx
X


----------



## Ouachita (May 4, 2008)

Starter wouldn't have anything to do with it stalling while idling. How long had it been since the motor was run? What color was the smoke?


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 4, 2008)

2 stroke or 4 stroke?

The length of warranties for Mercs that you see right now is a promotional deal. I'm not sure when that started but it added anywhere from another year to another two depending on the motor.


----------



## xmytruck (May 4, 2008)

Ouachita said:


> Starter wouldn't have anything to do with it stalling while idling. How long had it been since the motor was run? What color was the smoke?


 Hello 
The last time the motor was started was last fall, boat was fully winterized at the end of last years season. THe color of the smoke was white, but it was thick white smoke. What I don't get is why the motor was stalling I get a tune up every year.. 
Thx
X


----------



## xmytruck (May 4, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> 2 stroke or 4 stroke?
> 
> The length of warranties for Mercs that you see right now is a promotional deal. I'm not sure when that started but it added anywhere from another year to another two depending on the motor.


 It's a 4 stroke I know I have a three warranty, but it depends when the warrnaty kicks in does it kick in the day I bought the boat or picked up the boat. I am hoping for the latter because I bought the bought on 4/23/05 and picked up the boat on 5/9/05.
Thanks
X


----------



## Popeye (May 4, 2008)

I am guessing that the date you signed the papers is the date the warranty went into effect. However like many auto dealer's service centers if you have been taking it to them for regular maintenance they let little things like that slide in the customers favor.


----------



## xmytruck (May 5, 2008)

I am very happy my boat is still under warranty


----------



## Popeye (May 5, 2008)

In the immortal words of Emerson, Lake and Palmer...

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 5, 2008)

No doubt.

Sounds like you have some fueling issues. I'm not familiar with that motor. I assume that it is fuel injected? You may have an injector hanging open. If it hung open enough to hydraulic a cylinder, it may have an effect on the starter as well.

Just throwing a WAG out there and compairing it to an automotive 4 stroke.


----------



## xmytruck (May 5, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> In the immortal words of Emerson, Lake and Palmer...
> 
> Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
> Ooooh, what a lucky man he was




OOoo yea I am going to play the lottery tonight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xmytruck (May 5, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> No doubt.
> 
> Sounds like you have some fueling issues. I'm not familiar with that motor. I assume that it is fuel injected? You may have an injector hanging open. If it hung open enough to hydraulic a cylinder, it may have an effect on the starter as well.
> 
> Just throwing a WAG out there and compairing it to an automotive 4 stroke.



The Merc bigfoot is carbed.. The 06 model was EFI..


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 5, 2008)

Cross your fingers that it's just a gummed up carb problem.

Otherwise, thick white smoke on a 4 stroke = :shock:


----------

